# The Birdman of Las Vegas



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Thought many of you might be interested in this website:http://www.birdman.tv/about.htm


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I didn't see the whole web site yet, but what I saw was pretty neat. Thanks.


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

wow . It is impressive to see so many birds , specially Condors being raised and released and all the stuff Parrots there are doing.

Now there is someone making money on birds !!!!!! ...LOL :eek

I dont know , why I have mixed feelings about it, though... 

after I m done watching all that video and pics and shows ..o well

as long as birds are happy and he says they are

Thank You for posting that link Raisingstar. Now where is my Society Finch, lets see , if he can bicycle for a sunflower seed....

Nell


----------

